
Newsonomics: With new roadblocks for digital news sites, what happens next? - avivo
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/04/newsonomics-with-new-roadblocks-for-digital-news-sites-what-happens-next/
======
hackuser
An interesting tidbit:

 _While the size of the U.S. digital audience is essentially static (up two
points year over year) the amount of time spent on political news has
ballooned.

Three years ago, political news accounted for 816 million monthly minutes of
usage, according to Comscore. In February, it accounted for_ 2.36 billion
_minutes — almost a tripling. February was a high-water mark, but political
news hit one billion minutes in June 2015 and has grown steadily since._

